# Ati Radeon Xpress 200 - Direct Rendering

## Embrax

Salve a tutti,

sto cercando di configurare il mio server X affinchè supporti applicazioni 3d sulla mia scheda integrata Ati Radeon Xpress 200. Sto utilizzando i drivers fglrx, tuttavia appena cerco di far partire un'applicazione che utilizzi il 3d (nel particolare GoogleEarth) X viene restartato.

Ecco un pò di dati che penso possano esservi utili nell'aiutarmi

lspci | grep ati 

```

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
```

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Module"

   Load      "i2c"

   Load      "bitmap"

   Load      "ddc"

   Load      "dri"

   Load      "extmod"

   Load      "freetype"

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "int10"

   Load      "vbe"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier   "stylus"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type"      "stylus"

   Option      "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"      # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier   "eraser"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type"      "eraser"

   Option      "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"      # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier   "cursor"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type"      "cursor"

   Option      "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"      # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID      "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "L19W-2SA"

   Option      "DPMS"

   HorizSync   31-83

   VertRefresh   56-75

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]"

   Monitor      "L19W-2SA"

   Defaultdepth   24

DefaultDepth 24

SubSection "Display"

Depth 1

Modes "1440x900"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 4

Modes "1440x900"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 8

Modes "1440x900"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 15

Modes "1440x900"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 16

Modes "1440x900"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 24

Modes "1440x900"

EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

Option "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

# Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet

#   InputDevice     "stylus"   "SendCoreEvents"

#   InputDevice     "cursor"   "SendCoreEvents"

#   InputDevice     "eraser"   "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option      "Composite"   "0"

EndSection
```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo-r1 #3 SMP Thu Dec 6 13:15:08 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 07 December 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Dec 13 09:05:25 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "L19W-2SA"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "off"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e75c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,5a33 card 1734,10cc rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,5a3f card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1002,4380 card 1734,10f5 rev 00 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 1002,4387 card 1734,10d1 rev 00 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:1: chip 1002,4388 card 1734,10d1 rev 00 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:2: chip 1002,4389 card 1734,10d1 rev 00 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:3: chip 1002,438a card 1734,10d1 rev 00 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:4: chip 1002,438b card 1734,10d1 rev 00 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:5: chip 1002,4386 card 1002,4386 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 1002,4385 card 1734,10d1 rev 13 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:1: chip 1002,438c card 1734,10d1 rev 00 class 01,01,82 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:2: chip 1002,4383 card 1734,10cf rev 00 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:3: chip 1002,438d card 1734,10d1 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:4: chip 1002,4384 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,5a61 card 1734,10cc rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 0c:04:0: chip 10ec,8167 card 1734,10d0 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,12), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:20:3), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 12: bridge is at (0:20:4), (0,12,12), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 12 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 12 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xd0000000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe0000000 to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0400000 - 0xd0403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0409000 - 0xd04093ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd040a400 - 0xd040a4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0408000 - 0xd0408fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0407000 - 0xd0407fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0406000 - 0xd0406fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0405000 - 0xd0405fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0404000 - 0xd0404fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd040a000 - 0xd040a3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008433 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008434 - 0x00008437 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008440 - 0x00008447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0400000 - 0xd0403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0409000 - 0xd04093ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd040a400 - 0xd040a4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0408000 - 0xd0408fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0407000 - 0xd0407fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0406000 - 0xd0406fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0405000 - 0xd0405fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0404000 - 0xd0404fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd040a000 - 0xd040a3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008433 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008434 - 0x00008437 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008440 - 0x00008447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0400000 - 0xd0403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0409000 - 0xd04093ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd040a400 - 0xd040a4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0408000 - 0xd0408fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0407000 - 0xd0407fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0406000 - 0xd0406fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0405000 - 0xd0405fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0404000 - 0xd0404fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd040a000 - 0xd040a3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008433 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008434 - 0x00008437 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008440 - 0x00008447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX disabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.43.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.43.2

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.433                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Nov  9 2007 21:19:16

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x5A61) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0400000 - 0xd0403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0409000 - 0xd04093ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd040a400 - 0xd040a4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0408000 - 0xd0408fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0407000 - 0xd0407fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0406000 - 0xd0406fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0405000 - 0xd0405fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0404000 - 0xd0404fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd040a000 - 0xd040a3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008433 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008434 - 0x00008437 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008440 - 0x00008447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8206058

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0400000 - 0xd0403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0409000 - 0xd04093ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd040a400 - 0xd040a4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0408000 - 0xd0408fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0407000 - 0xd0407fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0406000 - 0xd0406fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0405000 - 0xd0405fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0404000 - 0xd0404fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd040a000 - 0xd040a3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008433 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00008434 - 0x00008437 (0x4) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00008440 - 0x00008447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Xpress Series" (Chipset = 0x5a61)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1734, PciSubDevice = 0x10cc)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0000000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MS4 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to open DRM connection

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC [crt1]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: FUS  Model: 74d  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2007  Week: 15

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 26

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.610

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.145 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1400  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 16528

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 106.5 MHz   Image Size:  410 x 256 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1520  h_sync_end 1672 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 934 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: YE3S002456

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: L19W-2SA

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff001ab34d0701010101

(II) fglrx(0):    0f11010368291a782ac905a3574b9c25

(II) fglrx(0):    125054a54b008180950f950f90408100

(II) fglrx(0):    0101010101019a29a0d0518422305098

(II) fglrx(0):    36009a001100001c000000ff00594533

(II) fglrx(0):    533030323435360a2020000000fd0038

(II) fglrx(0):    4b1f530e000a202020202020000000fc

(II) fglrx(0):    004c3139572d3253410a202020200029

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  1 power state available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 301/333MHz @ 50Hz [enable load balancing]

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 26 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1440x900 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1440x900": 106.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 55.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 64.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.0 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   64.67  1152 1208 1328 1504  864 865 868 915 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 58.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 39.2 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   58.28  1152 1200 1320 1488  864 865 868 911 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (410, 260) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (89, 87)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1440x900 (pitch 1472)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1440x900": 106.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 55.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 64.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.0 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   64.67  1152 1208 1328 1504  864 865 868 915 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 58.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 39.2 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   58.28  1152 1200 1320 1488  864 865 868 911 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.43.2

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 256 MB

(WW) fglrx(0): No DRM connection for driver fglrx.

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0400000 - 0xd0403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0409000 - 0xd04093ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd040a400 - 0xd040a4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0408000 - 0xd0408fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0407000 - 0xd0407fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0406000 - 0xd0406fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0405000 - 0xd0405fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0404000 - 0xd0404fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd040a000 - 0xd040a3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [22] 0   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008433 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00008434 - 0x00008437 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00008440 - 0x00008447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [38] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0x38000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1472,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1472,900) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1472 x 7291

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Configured Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

ati...  :Rolling Eyes: 

benvenuto nel girone dei dannATI (battuta copiata da qualcuno nel forum).

beh, prima cosa:

che kernel usi e che driver usi? (versione)

spesso ho notato che alcuni driver funzionano solo con alcuni kernel. aggiorni il kernel o aggiorni i driver e puoi dire byebye al tuo direct3d

ma in primis...

cosa ti dice nelle prime righe di glxinfo?

nota una cosa che viene fuori nel tuo log:

 *Quote:*   

> II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0
> 
> (II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.
> ...

 

ps: ti sconsiglio sempre di evitare di scrivere una pappardella di log infinita.. non serve a nulla! (al massimo fa desistere le persone dal rispondere   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

altra cosa, hai per caso notato con revdep-rebuild se hai per caso (non si sa mai), qualche libreria scazzata?

perchè se non hai il 3d rendering X non dovrebbe riavviarsi, semmai va lentissimo quando cerca di usare il 3d (cioè va via software)...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ati... 
> 
> benvenuto nel girone dei dannATI (battuta copiata da qualcuno nel forum).
> 
> ..

 

Una bella nvidia 8500 a 512 mega sta 60 euro... ma accattatevillo (come dice la Loren)

 :Very Happy: 

Scherzo... Credo che sia un prblema comune alle ATI XPRESS 200M PCIe

Vedi un po se con altri driver (magari masked) fa la stessa cosa...

----------

## Embrax

Ciao, grazie ad entrambi per le risposte, ho dovuto attendere per postarvi gli altri dati poichè sono sul pc del lavoro (ecco perchè non posso prendere una nvidia  :Smile:  )

Kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r1 

Drivers ati-drivers 8.433

revdep-rebuild non trova nessuna dipendenza rotta

 glxinfo

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

```

ho provato anche con il kernel 22 ma non cambia la situazione...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Embrax wrote:*   

> Ciao, grazie ad entrambi per le risposte, ho dovuto attendere per postarvi gli altri dati poichè sono sul pc del lavoro (ecco perchè non posso prendere una nvidia  )
> 
> Kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r1 
> 
> Drivers ati-drivers 8.433
> ...

 

eselect set opengl ati l'hai dato?

----------

## Embrax

Mi sembrava di averlo già dato, tuttavia l'ho rifatto ma non è cambiato molto  :Sad: 

```
# eselect opengl set ati

Switching to ati OpenGL interface... done

# glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

```

----------

## Tigerwalk

controlla queste opzioni del kernel

```
Processor type and features --->

  <*> MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device drivers --->

  Character devices --->

  (L'opzione agpgart non è presente sui kernel a 64-bit; in tal caso basta scegliere il supporto per il proprio chipset.)

  <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

  (Selezionare il proprio chipset, non quello dell'esempio.)

  <M> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 support

  <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

Ricompila il kernel.

aggiungi il modulo della tua scheda al file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Se agpgart è stato compilato come modulo, aggiungere anch'esso a /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

## Embrax

Ciao,

MTRR era già compilato, /dev/agpgart, il chipset dell'ati-agp e il drm li ho compilati internamente (no modulo), tuttavia non ho notato cambiamenti...

----------

## Embrax

In realtà un cambiamento l'ho rilevato nel log di Xorg,

L'errore è ora

```
less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to open DRM connection

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): No DRM connection for driver fglrx.

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

No DRM connection for driver fglrx. mi fa pensare ad aver scelto il modulo sbagliato da compilare, tuttavia tra le scelte effettuabili quella dell'ati mi sembra la più consona, ad ogni modo è presente anche quello dell'intel...

qualche idea?

----------

## Embrax

Scusate ma riuppo... ho bisogno del 3d per lavoro...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Embrax wrote:*   

> Scusate ma riuppo... ho bisogno del 3d per lavoro...

 

ti posto la mia configurazione DRM con i tuoi stessi drivers ed una ATI X1600 Mobility

```
CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

CONFIG_DRM_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=m
```

Prova a metterli come moduli e non come builtin, con questa situazione ho:

```
glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes
```

e:

```
less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DRI

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
```

----------

